# Router quit working on laptop



## dearimee (Jun 16, 2017)

I've used this netgear26 router for years on my desktop, tablets and other WiFi, but it has stopped on my 2yr old win10 laptop. I've unplugged everything and tried rebooting to no avail. I've been online to find the answer and other people have same problem but no one has the correct answer. Am wondering if anyone here has any ideas. Anything is better than nothing. TIA.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 16, 2017)

Do you currently have any other wireless devices, other than the laptop with Windows 10?   Just asking, to try to distinguish between a problem with the router, OR perhaps the connectivity problem being with the W 10 laptop.

Cellphone?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 16, 2017)

dearimee said:


> I've used this netgear26 router for years on my desktop, tablets and other WiFi, but it has stopped on my 2yr old win10 laptop. I've unplugged everything and tried rebooting to no avail. I've been online to find the answer and other people have same problem but no one has the correct answer. Am wondering if anyone here has any ideas. Anything is better than nothing. TIA.



It was working before but then it stopped working?  I have had experience with this type of problem before.  Have you installed or uninstalled or upgraded any programs lately on your Win 10. Or it works everywhere else but on your Win 10 laptop?  Is that what you are saying.?


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 17, 2017)

Not enough info for an applicable idea.
I'm deducing that the tablet(s?) still connect to the router and have internet, but confirmation would help.
How, exactly, has the laptop stopped working with the router?   Does it see the router (in WiFi connections)?  Does it connect to the router?  Or does it just not have internet when connected?   Take the laptop to McDonalds or Starbucks (etc.) and see if it can connect to their WiFi and get internet.


----------



## Deucemoi (Jun 18, 2017)

laptops, desktops, tablets do not by themselves have a 'router' the router is what is usually connected to either the phone line or cable system. there are different routers. the prime one being a dsl router connected to the main communications line that goes outside. the other is a router that can be connected to the dsl router to extend the number of devices plugged in via ethernet. all are wireless capable. but let me say the term 'wifi' is often wrongly used. cell phones are wireless but not wifi. wireless means no wires obviously but they use the cell phone service which is actually radiotelephone. wifi is used differently in places such as libraries, hotels, or other publi places and does not use the cell phone services.... but in truth the cell phone wifi is more approiately called 'mifi; or microwave wireless since. did you try doing a reset on your router? push in the little reset with a paper clip?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 18, 2017)

If there's one thing that drives me crazy it's those that have a problem.  Ask for help. And don't come back with the information needed or anything else.

Why bother?  If you need help and ask questions, then at least participate.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 18, 2017)

I'd check to see if the computer was "seeing" the router, and check and see if a recent update has somehow changed the settings for the router.  Check your network settings, also.  I've had Windows updates that when installed, changed settings and caused my computer to not recognize devices.


----------



## kburra (Jun 18, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> If there's one thing that drives me crazy it's those that have a problem.  Ask for help. And don't come back with the information needed or anything else.
> 
> Why bother?  If you need help and ask questions, then at least participate.



AGREE... Yep has happened to me on many occasions so don`t bother anymore


----------

